# Galaxy nexus replacement has an obvious blue tint.



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got my replacement today and it's my first. I've had the same nexus since launch. Anyway this replacement has this ridiculous blue tint. I mean like obvious. Should I send it back or is this how replacements go. Every time I have had a blue tint like this it has been a kernel setting. Not sure but I don't like it. It was there out the box and is still here after I flashed jb.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

You can try to fix it with a kernel that allows you to adjust color and gamma multipliers.


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm guessing it is a warranty replacement from a carrier. If so, notify the carrier immediately. More or less it will be an extra trip to a corporate store where one of the reps will have to confirm your complaint. After that they will send you a new one.

Keep in mind that a factory replacement is a broken/repaired/recycled device. They claimed that these devices are "rigorously tested" but that's bs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

The verizon woman actually told me it's extra good because they are extra tested once by Samsung and once by them. Will they replace it for just a blue tint? I was hoping not to have to wipe my device again.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> The verizon woman actually told me it's extra good because they are extra tested once by Samsung and once by them. Will they replace it for just a blue tint? I was hoping not to have to wipe my device again.


If you don't mind taking the time to do it put on your rom of choice and a kernel that has color tweaks. If the blue tint is still there after messing with the settings or you can't stand how it looks take it back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> The verizon woman actually told me it's extra good because they are extra tested once by Samsung and once by them. Will they replace it for just a blue tint? I was hoping not to have to wipe my device again.


Typical BS from Verizon. Their "certified like new replacements" are notorious for being terrible. See other replacement topics - a lot of people go through 4 or 5 of them before getting a good one. Fortunately they will replace it for just about any issue you say, though it helps if you take it into a store versus calling, so they know you're not making it up.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Typical BS from Verizon. Their "certified like new replacements" are notorious for being terrible. See other replacement topics - a lot of people go through 4 or 5 of them before getting a good one. Fortunately they will replace it for just about any issue you say, though it helps if you take it into a store versus calling, so they know you're not making it up.


I'm not opposed to going into the store problem is will being rooted And unlocked be an issue. Also on the phone they act like going into the store is blasphemy. I asked if I could pick mine up in the store they said I couldn't.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

They will probably set up a replacement by mail either way.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is it a screen issue will flashing the factory image fix this?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I'm not opposed to going into the store problem is will being rooted And unlocked be an issue. Also on the phone they act like going into the store is blasphemy. I asked if I could pick mine up in the store they said I couldn't.


Yes rooted unlocked will be a problem. Just follow the stickied guide to return to stock.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

I also have this issue. How can we change it? Is this doable on JellyBean? I have leankernal with leantweaks, but don't see an option to change color settings.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> I also have this issue. How can we change it? Is this doable on JellyBean? I have leankernal with leantweaks, but don't see an option to change color settings.


I tried with Francis app and voodoo its an issue. The verizon guy had the balls to tell me that's how the newer screens look. I had to restrain myself from telling him well you new screens suck. Anyway they will replace your phone for this issue I have a replacement on the way I can't deal with it. I hope my replacement doesn't have the same issue.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Its not necessarily an "issue". This is how super amoleds are. If you have bad banding then its an issue. Having a tint to your screen may be annoying but it can be tuned out with color control if you know how to set it right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Its not necessarily an "issue". This is how super amoleds are. If you have bad banding then its an issue. Having a tint to your screen may be annoying but it can be tuned out with color control if you know how to set it right.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


is it something left over from the previous user maybe or varies from screen to screen? Cause side by aide with the nexus I got launch day it was so blue I'm not a fan.


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> is it something left over from the previous user maybe or varies from screen to screen? Cause side by aide with the nexus I got launch day it was so blue I'm not a fan.


 I had this issue when i first got my nexus around april, first one was way blue -greys had a strong purple tint. No matter how i adjusted the colors with kernel configs i could not get the greys to not be purple at low brightness. The second one i got was better but still not as good as my friends so i took a chance on a third and got a good one. Its luck of the draw, some are extreme green, some extreme blue... the quality control on these SAMOLED HD screens blow IMO.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> is it something left over from the previous user maybe or varies from screen to screen? Cause side by aide with the nexus I got launch day it was so blue I'm not a fan.


It has already been explained. AMOLED's aren't consistent and some have issues showing blues/purples or over saturates them with that color. I have a blue tint to mine with visual banding with brightness turned all the way down. It really isn't that big of a deal, just turn your brightness up. It doesn't effect the overall performance of the device. I would much rather keep my fully functional device than get a refurbished one that was likely sent back to Verizon for the very same reason you are sending yours. They are just going to keep sending you phones with the color issue, they probably have pallets of them waiting to be sent out so a person in a Verizon store can tell them that it is normal.


----------

